# TUF knockout



## sfs982000 (Feb 7, 2013)

GOOD LORD!!!  That is just insane.


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2013)

holy cow...  that's brutal.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 7, 2013)

I watched that fight live.  There was less than 10 seconds left in the fight, Uriah had been setting it up the whole fight. He would feint with his body movement to get a reaction and that last time there was none and he let the kick fly and connected with it.  Dana White was paying $25k for the best KO of the season, all the fighters said that there wasn't really a way to top that one.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 7, 2013)

He's so technically sound in his execution... I'm keeping my eye on Uriah.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 7, 2013)

A Jamaican who moved to Queens as a teen (like myself) on TUF, how did I know he was gonna rule.  Surprised I haven't met him yet.

Oh yeah, he did Tiger Schulman's Karate while I was at Seido.  He musta went to the Carle Place dojo.


----------



## nordin (Feb 16, 2013)

Very powerful kick. And his feints for that kick- very nice strategy. 
Not so cool side note: One of the Yahoo Sports reporters wrote article about this knockout. Since kick was somewhat exotic and knockout pretty brutal, article with video link sat on the main Yahoo page for like two days. Of course article was made in sensational style with phrases like ''most violent televised knockout'', ''violence he had unleashed upon Cella'' etc. The author was ''award winning reporter'', so readers had a nice little surprise waiting for them; turns out, it was spinning back kick that caused knockout... I didn't notice one, but I guess I'll have to watch the knockout again...


----------



## Mauthos (Feb 18, 2013)

Really impressive I though, waited for him to plant, possibly to throw an attack, it stopped his head movement, Uriah spins, plants him with a beautiful kick and that was all she wrote.

Also liked the concern and respect he showed toward Cella, but this does seem to be a more common reaction in MMA than boxing.

Looking forward to seeing more of him.


----------

